# Horn contact wiring.



## johnwhrix (Nov 13, 2009)

I just bought my '69 GTO, which came with an ugly aftermarket steering wheel. I got a stock wheel (standard kind with the three horn buttons on the spokes.) Whoever replaced the original wheel took out the canceling cam, horn contact, etc. I've replaced those, along with the turn signal switch. My problem is that there is a wire with no contact on it attached to the three switches on the spokes, and I don't know what to do with it. Where does it go?


----------



## polaknuts (Mar 29, 2010)

I am interested in this as well...


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

More than likely it connects to the steering shaft and provides the ground thru the horn buttons to the horn relay.


----------

